# Using a wall as a touchscreen



## kansas (Sep 1, 2009)

I was wanting to project my computer onto my wall at home, and touch the wall to use my computer instead of using a mouse.
While dragging and dropping would not be a possibility, I would probably do it like these guys did:
http://waterloolabs.blogspot.com/
(See the video)
Or, for a slightly more scientific explanation, http://decibel.ni.com/content/docs/DOC-6126

My question: Do you think Freebsd would be easy to configure for a wall touching setup? Do you know if anyone's done this before? Any tips or advice?
Thanks.


----------



## kansas (Sep 1, 2009)

Srry I had the wrong section...thanks for the move!


----------

